# Inter: incontro ag. Eriksen - Marotta.



## admin (16 Gennaio 2020)

Come documentato da Sky, nella serata di oggi c'è stato un incontro Marotta e l'agente di Eriksen. Il Totteham continua a chiedere 20 mln, l'Inter ha ne offerti 12 più bonus. Arrivati a questo punto, è difficile che la trattativa non andrà in porto.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Gennaio 2020)

Colpaccio. Bravi loro
C’è da capire come si inserirà nel gioco di conte per il quale non mi sembra adatto e vediamo se conte lima il suo peggior difetto: la discontinuità


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, nella serata di oggi c'è stato un incontro Marotta e l'agente di Eriksen. Il Totteham continua a chiedere 20 mln, l'Inter ha ne offerti 12 più bonus. Arrivati a questo punto, è difficile che la trattativa non andrà in porto.



Sempre tra i migliori dell intera Premier da anni, miglior percentuali di passaggi riusciti e passaggi chiave. 

Che dire, super giocatore che li porterà ad un altro livello.


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, nella serata di oggi c'è stato un incontro Marotta e l'agente di Eriksen. Il Totteham continua a chiedere 20 mln, l'Inter ha ne offerti 12 più bonus. Arrivati a questo punto, è difficile che la trattativa non andrà in porto.



Gran bel giocatore in piena maturità calcistica, si rosica se va dai cugini ma finalmente si torna a portare profili di primissimo livello nel nostro campionato e non a svernare in età pensionistica.. speriamo Zvone convinca Modric a farsi un paio d'anni a Milano avremmo un gap tecnico troppo ampio con Juve e Inter se non inseriamo un profilo top pure noi.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Gran bel giocatore in piena maturità calcistica, si rosica se va dai cugini ma finalmente si torna a portare profili di primissimo livello nel nostro campionato e non a svernare in età pensionistica.. speriamo Zvone convinca Modric a farsi un paio d'anni a Milano avremmo un gap tecnico troppo ampio con Juve e Inter se non inseriamo un profilo top pure noi.


Esatto.

C'è poco da dire, se l'Inter si rafforza e raggiunge il livello dei gobbi ne beneficia tutto il calcio italiano. Inutile rosicare, piuttosto dovremmo copiare loro e i gobbi invece di andare dietro alle boiate di Gazidis.


----------



## MassimoRE (17 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Colpaccio. Bravi loro
> C’è da capire come si inserirà nel gioco di conte per il quale non mi sembra adatto e vediamo se conte lima il suo peggior difetto: la discontinuità


Discontinuità de che? Fino a prova contraria ha vinto tutti i campionati a cui ha partecipato tranne il secondo anno al Chelsea, alla faccia della discontinuità.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2020)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Discontinuità de che? Fino a prova contraria ha vinto tutti i campionati a cui ha partecipato tranne il secondo anno al Chelsea, alla faccia della discontinuità.


Si riferiva a Eriksen...


----------



## MassimoRE (17 Gennaio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Si riferiva a Eriksen...



Sorry, errore mio


----------



## hakaishin (17 Gennaio 2020)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Sorry, errore mio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Gennaio 2020)

Giocatore fenomenale pagato una miseria! Complimenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Giocatore fenomenale pagato una miseria! Complimenti



Pagato una miseria insomma..gli raddoppiano l'ingaggio!

Non stravedo, ma in questa serie A è un top assoluto, come del resto lukaku si sta rivelando straripante..

In ogni caso anche l'Inda mostra che appena Milano si sveglia a Torino devono iniziare a tremare...se solo noi non fossimos tati affossati scientemente dal duo.....


----------



## Heaven (17 Gennaio 2020)

L’Inter ormai è tornata nell’olimpo del calcio, vediamo quando toccherà a noi...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pagato una miseria insomma..gli raddoppiano l'ingaggio!
> 
> Non stravedo, ma in questa serie A è un top assoluto, come del resto lukaku si sta rivelando straripante..
> 
> In ogni caso anche l'Inda mostra che appena Milano si sveglia a Torino devono iniziare a tremare...se solo noi non fossimos tati affossati scientemente dal duo.....



Cartellino una miseria. Lo stipendio lo devi pagare caro se vuoi i top, sennò continui a vegetare nel vomito.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pagato una miseria insomma..gli raddoppiano l'ingaggio!
> 
> Non stravedo, ma in questa serie A è un top assoluto, come del resto lukaku si sta rivelando straripante..
> 
> In ogni caso anche l'Inda mostra che appena Milano si sveglia a Torino devono iniziare a tremare...se solo noi non fossimos tati affossati scientemente dal duo.....



Con le tassazione agevolata Eriksen ti costa meno di 100 milioni di euro per 5 anni, è un affarone ( ai prezzi odierni)

E continuo a credere che fosse uno dei pochi grandi giocatori che potesse essere convinto perfino dal Milan attuale.

Era un' occasione da non lasciarsi sfuggire, l' avevo già scritto, e lo ripeto.

Anche a costo di dargli 12/13 milioni netti, ma sarebbe potuto venire con una dimostrazione reale di voler tornare in 1 anno in CL


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con le tassazione agevolata Eriksen ti costa meno di 100 milioni di euro per 5 anni, è un affarone ( ai prezzi odierni)
> 
> E continuo a credere che fosse uno dei pochi grandi giocatori che potesse essere convinto perfino dal Milan attuale.
> 
> ...



sinceramente, non vale quella cifra..è un ottimo elemento ma non è un fenomeno a cui costruire un progetto attorno dai..dargli 12-13 milioni (ovvero il doppio di gigio, 4 volte tutti gli altri) significava renderlo il nostro CR7...

Per questi profili dobbiamo riparlarne tra 2-3 anni, forse


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Cartellino una miseria. Lo stipendio lo devi pagare caro se vuoi i top, sennò continui a vegetare nel vomito.



Ci sono ottimi giocatori che puoi pagare anche 5 su...10 netti è roba enorme


----------



## pazzomania (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> sinceramente, non vale quella cifra..è un ottimo elemento ma non è un fenomeno a cui costruire un progetto attorno dai..dargli 12-13 milioni (ovvero il doppio di gigio, 4 volte tutti gli altri) significava renderlo il nostro CR7...
> 
> Per questi profili dobbiamo riparlarne tra 2-3 anni, forse



Scusa, guarda che se prendi Duncan del Sassuolo, in 5 anni ti costa 50 milioni.

Se prendi Olmo, ti costa 55/60 milioni in 5 anni.

Eriksen a meno di 100, è un affare. Pochi mazzi.

E mi ripeto, si dice vada all' Inter, mica al Real.

Sono avanti a noi, chiaro. 

Ma se è andato da loro, a costo di dargli qualche milione in più, ci avrebbe benissimo potuto accettare.

Ripeto, e chiudo: era l' unico "top player" su cui ci saremmo potuti buttare, un altro treno del genere non so quando ripasserà.

Continuassero a spendere milioni su Paquetà e Krunic, che ti devo dire.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come documentato da Sky, nella serata di oggi c'è stato un incontro Marotta e l'agente di Eriksen. Il Totteham continua a chiedere 20 mln, l'Inter ha ne offerti 12 più bonus. Arrivati a questo punto, è difficile che la trattativa non andrà in porto.



a me non convince granche', cioe' pensiamoci attentamente..ora io sono il otthenham o un'altra big inglese con molti fondi e do via eriksen? certo conte fa risorgere i morti.. pero' tipo anche godin doveva esser eun super acquisto e non e' che convinca appieno..io ci andrei coi piedi di piombo ..quando queste squadre vendono qualcuno o lo lasciano andare ci andrei molto cautamente..lo stesso hazard non mi sembr afaccia faville in spagna.. non e' detto che l'eriksen 27enne sia come quello che ha trascinato gli spurs a vincer eniente


----------



## unbreakable (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> sinceramente, non vale quella cifra..è un ottimo elemento ma non è un fenomeno a cui costruire un progetto attorno dai..dargli 12-13 milioni (ovvero il doppio di gigio, 4 volte tutti gli altri) significava renderlo il nostro CR7...
> 
> Per questi profili dobbiamo riparlarne tra 2-3 anni, forse



condivido con te..a me pare anche in parabola discendente..poi dove lo inserisic nel famoso 352 di conte?comunque affari loro


----------



## hakaishin (17 Gennaio 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> condivido con te..a me pare anche in parabola discendente..poi dove lo inserisic nel famoso 352 di conte?comunque affari loro



Più che altro la modalità è strana: questo a 27 anni in scadenza, accetta l’Inter a gennaio quando a giugno può andare dove vuole e chiedere pure di più? E nessuna delle top non lo prende per una miseria? United, city, real, Bayern, Psg, Liverpool (escludilo barca e Juve che per motivi diversi non lo cercano) neanche lo considerano?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pagato una miseria insomma..gli raddoppiano l'ingaggio!
> 
> Non stravedo, ma in questa serie A è un top assoluto, come del resto lukaku si sta rivelando straripante..
> 
> In ogni caso anche l'Inda mostra che appena Milano si sveglia a Torino devono iniziare a tremare...se solo noi non fossimos tati affossati scientemente dal duo.....



Sinceramente non credo ci sia da tremare ancora ..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> a me non convince granche', cioe' pensiamoci attentamente..ora io sono il otthenham o un'altra big inglese con molti fondi e do via eriksen? certo conte fa risorgere i morti.. pero' tipo anche godin doveva esser eun super acquisto e non e' che convinca appieno..io ci andrei coi piedi di piombo ..quando queste squadre vendono qualcuno o lo lasciano andare ci andrei molto cautamente..lo stesso hazard non mi sembr afaccia faville in spagna.. non e' detto che l'eriksen 27enne sia come quello che ha trascinato gli spurs a vincer eniente



Beh 27 anni sono davvero pochi, non facciamoci ingannare dal Verbo (o meglio, dal Verro) Cazzidiano, secondo il quale gli over 25 sono da rottamare. Giocare ad altissimi livelli fino ad almeno 32/33 anni è abbastanza la norma, poi c’è chi lo fa anche per più tempo e chi meno (vedere Higuain, che sono già due anni che è calato moltissimo ma misteriosamente tornato alla Rube è pompato come se fosse Pelè, nonostante da titolare nel girone d’andata con quasi tutte le partite giocate abbia segnato meno di quanto abbia fatto con noi lo scorso anno).

Per il resto non credo proprìo che Eriksen sia in parabola discendente.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Più che altro la modalità è strana: questo a 27 anni in scadenza, accetta l’Inter a gennaio quando a giugno può andare dove vuole e chiedere pure di più? E nessuna delle top non lo prende per una miseria? United, city, real, Bayern, Psg, Liverpool (escludilo barca e Juve che per motivi diversi non lo cercano) neanche lo considerano?



Lo United ci ha provato ma lui vuole proprio cambiare campionato. Oltre al fatto che ad oggi scegliere tra United e Inter sarebbe meglio i neroazzurri che ha un progetto interessante. Lui comunque vuole lasciare la Premier.

Per quanto riguarda le altre squadra, ti dico. All'Inter lui sarebbe la stella forse insieme a Lukaku.. sarebbe al centro del progetto. Al Real PSG ecc sarebbe uno dei tanti. Basta vedere Hazard come è ridotto, fino allo scorso era una delle stelle della Premier.. quest'anno al Real è uno dei tanti. Lo stesso ISCO che tra giocare e non giocare ha avuto una carriera nascosta dai vari top del Real (E per me ISCO è il trequartista più forte che ci sia, per caratteristicche è perfetto per quel ruolo).

Eriksen è un bel giocatore, già riusciva a tenere bene i ritmi alti della premier.. figuriamoci il campionato di elefanti come quello italiano. Parliamo di un giocatore che dal 2016 fino alla stagione scorsa, andava in doppia cifra sugli assist. Tra gol ed assist è sullo stesso livello di DE BRUYNE.. ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non credo ci sia da tremare ancora ..



Però ammetterai che giocarsi lo scudetto con l'Inter di conte è diverso che giocarselo col Napoli e la Roma..
Soprattutto, l'Inter magari quest'anno no..però può capitare che tra 2 anni vi sia avanti, Napoli e Roma manco fra 20 anni


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Gennaio 2020)

Mi sa che Sensi diventa panchinaro. Non fatevi ingannare: Eriksen nasce trequartista ma negli ultimi anni ha spesso giocato mezzala o nei due davanti la difesa.
È un giocatore iperduttile che si imporrà in serie a immediatamente come ha fatto lukaku. Sicuramente per loro sarebbe un colpo pazzesco, poi a ste cifre...
Se penso che quegli altri danno 8 all'anno a Rabiot e 8 all'anno a Ramsey mi viene da ridere.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo United ci ha provato ma lui vuole proprio cambiare campionato. Oltre al fatto che ad oggi scegliere tra United e Inter sarebbe meglio i neroazzurri che ha un progetto interessante. Lui comunque vuole lasciare la Premier.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le altre squadra, ti dico. All'Inter lui sarebbe la stella forse insieme a Lukaku.. sarebbe al centro del progetto. Al Real PSG ecc sarebbe uno dei tanti. Basta vedere Hazard come è ridotto, fino allo scorso era una delle stelle della Premier.. quest'anno al Real è uno dei tanti. Lo stesso ISCO che tra giocare e non giocare ha avuto una carriera nascosta dai vari top del Real (E per me ISCO è il trequartista più forte che ci sia, per caratteristicche è perfetto per quel ruolo).
> 
> Eriksen è un bel giocatore, già riusciva a tenere bene i ritmi alti della premier.. figuriamoci il campionato di elefanti come quello italiano. Parliamo di un giocatore che dal 2016 fino alla stagione scorsa, andava in doppia cifra sugli assist. Tra gol ed assist è sullo stesso livello di DE BRUYNE.. ma di che parliamo?



Si si discorso condivisibile. Comunque leggevo che l’Inter gli offre 10 milioni e forse nessuno ne avrebbe offerti tanti..
È un gran bel giocatore, senza dubbio ma come dicevo io un po’ discontinuo. In più bisogna vederlo nello schema di Conte.
Ribadisco comunque che è un colpaccio


----------



## hakaishin (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però ammetterai che giocarsi lo scudetto con l'Inter di conte è diverso che giocarselo col Napoli e la Roma..
> Soprattutto, l'Inter magari quest'anno no..però può capitare che tra 2 anni vi sia avanti, Napoli e Roma manco fra 20 anni



Ma certo che si. Anche perché non potremo vincere per sempre.. e un campionato più avvincente e tosto è meglio per tutti.
Ad oggi sono ancora indietro ma la scelta di marotta e Conte è propedeutica ad un miglioramento sensibile e graduale


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma certo che si. Anche perché non potremo vincere per sempre.. e un campionato più avvincente e tosto è meglio per tutti.
> Ad oggi sono ancora indietro ma la scelta di marotta e Conte è propedeutica ad un miglioramento sensibile e graduale



Il problema è che dovevamo esserci noi e non loro ad insidiarvi


----------



## hakaishin (17 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh 27 anni sono davvero pochi, non facciamoci ingannare dal Verbo (o meglio, dal Verro) Cazzidiano, secondo il quale gli over 25 sono da rottamare. Giocare ad altissimi livelli fino ad almeno 32/33 anni è abbastanza la norma, poi c’è chi lo fa anche per più tempo e chi meno (vedere Higuain, che sono già due anni che è calato moltissimo ma misteriosamente tornato alla Rube è pompato come se fosse Pelè, nonostante da titolare nel girone d’andata con quasi tutte le partite giocate abbia segnato meno di quanto abbia fatto con noi lo scorso anno).
> 
> Per il resto non credo proprìo che Eriksen sia in parabola discendente.



Su higuain, per completezza, ha giocato titolare in campionato 11 volte e ha fatto 5 gol e 4 assist
In Champions titolare 4 volte e ha fatto 2 gol e 2 assist, in coppa Italia 1 presenza un gol e un assist. Considerando che non è più un terminale d’attacco ma gioca in maniera diversa soprattutto a servizio di Ronaldo, direi che male non è..poi certo non è sicuramente quello di prima 
Per il resto sono d’accordo con te


----------



## hakaishin (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che dovevamo esserci noi e non loro ad insidiarvi



Avrei decisamente preferito voi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su higuain, per completezza, ha giocato titolare in campionato 11 volte e ha fatto 5 gol e 4 assist
> In Champions titolare 4 volte e ha fatto 2 gol e 2 assist, in coppa Italia 1 presenza un gol e un assist. Considerando che non è più un terminale d’attacco ma gioca in maniera diversa soprattutto a servizio di Ronaldo, direi che male non è..poi certo non è sicuramente quello di prima
> Per il resto sono d’accordo con te



L’anno scorso Higuain da noi, in campionato nel girone d’andata, giocò 1280 minuti segnando sei goal, quest’anno con voi nel girone d’andata ha giocato 1124 minuti segnando 5 goal.

Il mio discorso era solo per dire che molti qui dicevano che andandonsene dalla nostra squadra avrebbe fatto sfracelli (cosa detta, a turno, per tutti gli attaccanti dal post Ibra) in poi, cosa che non si è rivelata vera. Semplicemente, per quanto sia ancora di un’altra galassia rispetto ad una pippa come Piatek che finito il suo momento d’oro è tornato il giocatore da campionato polacco che è sempre stato, non è più il campione che fa la differenza come una volta, questo è il punto.

A me da fastidio quando i giornalai, di fronte a numeri simili, descrivono l’Higuain di quest’anno come se fosse Alfredo Di Stefano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Avrei decisamente preferito voi



Anche perché giocarsi uno scudetto con la seconda (per nascita, titoli importanti vinti, calciatori leggendari avuti in squadra, blasone e tifosi) squadra di Milano non deve essere un granché.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’anno scorso Higuain da noi, in campionato nel girone d’andata, giocò 1280 minuti segnando sei goal, quest’anno con voi nel girone d’andata ha giocato 1124 minuti segnando 5 goal.
> 
> Il mio discorso era solo per dire che molti qui dicevano che andandonsene dalla nostra squadra avrebbe fatto sfracelli (cosa detta, a turno, per tutti gli attaccanti dal post Ibra) in poi, cosa che non si è rivelata vera. Semplicemente, per quanto sia ancora di un’altra galassia rispetto ad una pippa come Piatek che finito il suo momento d’oro è tornato il giocatore da campionato polacco che è sempre stato, non è più il campione che fa la differenza come una volta, questo è il punto.
> 
> A me da fastidio quando i giornalai, di fronte a numeri simili, descrivono l’Higuain di quest’anno come se fosse Alfredo Di Stefano.


Io non vedo da nessuna parte higuain esaltato come di Stefano dai...dopo l’anno scorso sembrava ormai finito e invece si sta rivelando molto importante per noi..non credo tu veda tutte le partite della Juve  comunque pure io dico che non è lo stesso di prima 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche perché giocarsi uno scudetto con la seconda (per nascita, titoli importanti vinti, calciatori leggendari avuti in squadra, blasone e tifosi) squadra di Milano non deve essere un granché.



Assolutamente quoto. Poi veramente per sono ridicoli, proprio non li tollero


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non vedo da nessuna parte higuain esaltato come di Stefano dai...dopo l’anno scorso sembrava ormai finito e invece si sta rivelando molto importante per noi..non credo tu veda tutte le partite della Juve  comunque pure io dico che non è lo stesso di prima
> 
> 
> Assolutamente quoto. Poi veramente per sono ridicoli, proprio non li tollero




Di partite della Juve ne ho viste almeno 8/9 in campionato, oltre a tutte quelle di Champions. Il punto non è questo, il punto è la fanfara mediatica che parla di un Higuain ritornato ai vecchi fasti, cosa palesemente falsa e nella quale cadono mani e piedi anche molti milanisti (soprattutto quelli che vogliono elogiare Piatek e giustificarlo per le prestazioni oscene fin da metà Marzo).


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Di partite della Juve ne ho viste almeno 8/9 in campionato, oltre a tutte quelle di Champions. Il punto non è questo, il punto è la fanfara mediatica che parla di un Higuain ritornato ai vecchi fasti, cosa palesemente falsa e nella quale cadono mani e piedi anche molti milanisti (soprattutto quelli che vogliono elogiare Piatek e giustificarlo per le prestazioni oscene fin da metà Marzo).



Io non ho visto fanfare sinceramente. Da tifoso che vede le partite dico che sta facendo bene e si sta dimostrando importante pur non essendo quello di prima. Rimane sempre un campione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto fanfare sinceramente. Da tifoso che vede le partite dico che sta facendo bene e si sta dimostrando importante pur non essendo quello di prima. Rimane sempre un campione



È tutt’ora un ottimo giocatore ma per me adesso come adesso non è un campione che ti risolve le partite da solo. I campioni quando sono tali cambiano in positivo anche squadre mediocri, non si fanno trascinare nella mediocrità dal collettivo. E in collettivi di alto livello un campione fa cose di altra caratura rispetto a quelle dell’Higuain attuale.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È tutt’ora un ottimo giocatore ma per me adesso come adesso non è un campione che ti risolve le partite da solo. I campioni quando sono tali cambiano in positivo anche squadre mediocri, non si fanno trascinare nella mediocrità dal collettivo. E in collettivi di alto livello un campione fa cose di altra caratura rispetto a quelle dell’Higuain attuale.



Proprio qui siamo in disaccordo: guarda il gol pazzesco di Higuain in coppa italia...dai
Ed è stato decisivo quest’anno. Lui ha sempre avuto il difetto di una mentalità debole, e l’essere stato fatto fuori dalla juve lo ha depresso e depotenziato. Ecco si può dire che non sarà mai un leader


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo United ci ha provato ma lui vuole proprio cambiare campionato. Oltre al fatto che ad oggi scegliere tra United e Inter sarebbe meglio i neroazzurri che ha un progetto interessante. Lui comunque vuole lasciare la Premier.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le altre squadra, ti dico. All'Inter lui sarebbe la stella forse insieme a Lukaku.. sarebbe al centro del progetto. Al Real PSG ecc sarebbe uno dei tanti. Basta vedere Hazard come è ridotto, fino allo scorso era una delle stelle della Premier.. quest'anno al Real è uno dei tanti. Lo stesso ISCO che tra giocare e non giocare ha avuto una carriera nascosta dai vari top del Real (E per me ISCO è il trequartista più forte che ci sia, per caratteristicche è perfetto per quel ruolo).
> 
> Eriksen è un bel giocatore, già riusciva a tenere bene i ritmi alti della premier.. figuriamoci il campionato di elefanti come quello italiano. Parliamo di un giocatore che dal 2016 fino alla stagione scorsa, andava in doppia cifra sugli assist. Tra gol ed assist è sullo stesso livello di DE BRUYNE.. ma di che parliamo?



Ma infatti. Uno come Eriksen disegna calcio. Fa girare una squadra da un punto di vista tecnico, da un punto di vista della gestione di palla e ritmi, fa quello che vuole. Con lui completano definitivamente da un punto di vista tecnico la mediana dell'Inter. Brozovic, Sensi, Barella, Eriksen...una mediana che sa giocare la palla. All'Inter mancano qualità e ricambi sulle fasce, avessero il nostro Theo per dire, uno cosi. 

Bel progetto quello dell'Inter, graduale, complimenti a loro. Ah, senza tante rivoluzioni ad ogni stagione, CRESCITA PROGRESSIVA. Nell'altro sponda di Milano c'avessero capito qualcosa 5 anni a questa parte.


----------



## Milanlove (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto fanfare sinceramente. Da tifoso che vede le partite dico che sta facendo bene e si sta dimostrando importante pur non essendo quello di prima. Rimane sempre un campione



è un panchinaro. E il suo rendimento, rapportato al contesto di squadra in cui gioca, non è altro che quello dell'anno scorso da noi.
Solo che i vari lecchini di Agnelli non fanno altro che esaltarlo come se stesse facendo una mega stagione.
Non parliamo poi del flop De Ligt. Alla Juve tutto viene nascosto e camuffato dai media.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Proprio qui siamo in disaccordo: guarda il gol pazzesco di Higuain in coppa italia...dai
> Ed è stato decisivo quest’anno. Lui ha sempre avuto il difetto di una mentalità debole, e l’essere stato fatto fuori dalla juve lo ha depresso e depotenziato. Ecco si può dire che non sarà mai un leader



Se fosse stato depresso e depotenziato solo dall’essere stato fatto fuori dalla Giuve, tornato alla Continassa sarebbe tornato quello di prima. Per me uno dei motivi per i quali la Giuve lo aveva fatto fuori è che si erano resi conto che non era più il calciatore di prima. Poi certo, qualche colpo ce l’ha ancora, è pur sempre Higuain.



Milanlove ha scritto:


> è un panchinaro. E il suo rendimento, rapportato al contesto di squadra in cui gioca, non è altro che quello dell'anno scorso da noi.
> Solo che i vari lecchini di Agnelli non fanno altro che esaltarlo come se stesse facendo una mega stagione.
> Non parliamo poi del flop De Ligt. Alla Juve tutto viene nascosto e camuffato dai media.



È proprio così.

La cosa che mi fa più arrabbiare è che ci caschino molti milanisti, che usavano il mantra “Piguain è rinatoooooohhhhhh appena andato alla Giuve, avete vishtooooohhhhh che è colpa nostraaaaaahhhh111!!!1!1!1!?” per giustificare Piatek e dire che se andasse in un’altra squadra farebbe caterve di goal come ha “sempre fatto” (dimenticando che anche un mediocrissimo e a fine carriera Igor Angulo segnava più di lui in Polonia).


----------



## Milanlove (18 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato depresso e depotenziato solo dall’essere stato fatto fuori dalla Giuve, tornato alla Continassa sarebbe tornato quello di prima. Per me uno dei motivi per i quali la Giuve lo aveva fatto fuori è che si erano resi conto che non era più il calciatore di prima. Poi certo, qualche colpo ce l’ha ancora, è pur sempre Higuain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma sì, per giustificare Piatek ho pure sentito dire che lui e Immobile più o meno si equivalgono...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma sì, per giustificare Piatek ho pure sentito dire che lui e Immobile più o meno si equivalgono...



Ah pure io, su un altro forum ho letto che se Pi(pp)atek fosse alla Lazzzie avrebbe già fatto almeno 17/18 goal. 

Il fatto che Immobile sono anni che ha quelle cifre mentre Pi(pp)atek si faceva mettere a 90 da Igor Angulo in Polonia (a fine carriera, peraltro) è irrilevante, ovviamente. Come è irrilevante che Immobile (non certo un mostro) tecnicamente sia Eusebio fuso con CR7, in confronto alla bruttissima copia minore di Icardi.


----------



## Milanlove (18 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah pure io, su un altro forum ho letto che se Pi(pp)atek fosse alla Lazzzie avrebbe già fatto almeno 17/18 goal.
> 
> Il fatto che Immobile sono anni che ha quelle cifre mentre Pi(pp)atek si faceva mettere a 90 da Igor Angulo in Polonia (a fine carriera, peraltro) è irrilevante, ovviamente. Come è irrilevante che Immobile (non certo un mostro) tecnicamente sia Eusebio fuso con CR7, in confronto alla bruttissima copia minore di Icardi.



Ovviamente Immobile al Milan non farebbe 2 gol a partita, però il giocatore lo vedi in campo. Non si può dire che Piatek e Immobile siano attaccanti dello stesso livello. Aldilà che abbiano caratteristiche diverse, la differenza di qualità la vedi.
Anche Messi è un attaccante con caratteristiche diverse da Cerri, ma non per questo Messi nel Cagliari farebbe 0 gol, mentre Cerri nel barca farebbe 60 gol a stagione.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> è un panchinaro. E il suo rendimento, rapportato al contesto di squadra in cui gioca, non è altro che quello dell'anno scorso da noi.
> Solo che i vari lecchini di Agnelli non fanno altro che esaltarlo come se stesse facendo una mega stagione.
> Non parliamo poi del flop De Ligt. Alla Juve tutto viene nascosto e camuffato dai media.


È uno che fa il suo nel nostro contesto e appunto non è manco un titolare inamovibile. Quindi sono contento del suo rendimento anche perché è stato decisivo in alcune occasioni.
Ogni volta che sento flop de ligt mi viene un sorriso..


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Immobile al Milan non farebbe 2 gol a partita, però il giocatore lo vedi in campo. Non si può dire che Piatek e Immobile siano attaccanti dello stesso livello. Aldilà che abbiano caratteristiche diverse, la differenza di qualità la vedi.
> Anche Messi è un attaccante con caratteristiche diverse da Cerri, ma non per questo Messi nel Cagliari farebbe 0 gol, mentre Cerri nel barca farebbe 60 gol a stagione.



È inevitabile che il contesto aiuti gli attaccanti però. Immobile ha queste cifre di gol in squadre medie che giocano per lui. Fuori dall’Italia ha fatto ridere.
Guarda ad esempio mandzukic (che io ho odiato e mi fa schifo) che al Bayern con ribery e Robben faceva 30 gol e con noi 10..


----------



## Milanlove (18 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È uno che fa il suo nel nostro contesto e appunto non è manco un titolare inamovibile. Quindi sono contento del suo rendimento anche perché è stato decisivo in alcune occasioni.
> Ogni volta che sento flop de ligt mi viene un sorriso..



higuain è un onesto comprimario (che prende 7-8 milioni all'anno). fine.

Però non viene mostrato dai media come un onesto comprimario. fine.

A volte fa bene, a volte fa male esattamente come l'anno scorso da noi. Solo che da noi l'hanno mostrato come un fallimento, mentre da voi un onesto comprimario (che prende 7-8 milioni all'anno) viene mostrato come un campione rinato. E' sempre lo stesso. Cambia solo che quando fa male lui o non gioca perchè non è abbastanza bravo, ci pensano tanti altri compagni di squadra.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> higuain è un onesto comprimario (che prende 7-8 milioni all'anno). fine.
> 
> Però non viene mostrato dai media come un onesto comprimario. fine.
> 
> A volte fa bene, a volte fa male esattamente come l'anno scorso da noi. Solo che da noi l'hanno mostrato come un fallimento, mentre da voi un onesto comprimario (che prende 7-8 milioni all'anno) viene mostrato come un campione rinato. E' sempre lo stesso. Cambia solo che quando fa male lui o non gioca perchè non è abbastanza bravo, ci pensano tanti altri compagni di squadra.



Si ma da noi non è nemmeno più io terminale d’attacco e proprio questo secondo me sta facendo una buona stagione. Comunque più o meno diciamo le stesse cose


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> higuain è un onesto comprimario (che prende 7-8 milioni all'anno). fine.
> 
> Però non viene mostrato dai media come un onesto comprimario. fine.
> 
> A volte fa bene, a volte fa male esattamente come l'anno scorso da noi. Solo che da noi l'hanno mostrato come un fallimento, mentre da voi un onesto comprimario (che prende 7-8 milioni all'anno) viene mostrato come un campione rinato. E' sempre lo stesso. Cambia solo che quando fa male lui o non gioca perchè non è abbastanza bravo, ci pensano tanti altri compagni di squadra.



Non viene mostrato dai media come onesto comprimario? Parliamo degli stessi media che nella scandalosa Inda-Rube 2-3 del 2018 hanno insabbiato il labiale di Tagliavento “nel recupero vinciamo”.

Di che stiamo parlando? Solo una potenza vera come un Berlusconi ai tempi che furono o un Arnault oggi potrebbe porre fine a questa dittatura che con lo sport c’entra zero.


----------



## Goro (24 Gennaio 2020)

Eriksen intanto arriva. Marotta colpisce ancora.


----------



## RojoNero (24 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non viene mostrato dai media come onesto comprimario? Parliamo degli stessi media che nella scandalosa Inda-Rube 2-3 del 2018 hanno insabbiato il labiale di Tagliavento “nel recupero vinciamo”.
> 
> Di che stiamo parlando? Solo una potenza vera come un Berlusconi ai tempi che furono o un Arnault oggi potrebbe porre fine a questa dittatura che con lo sport c’entra zero.



niente... alcune persone proprio non riescono a capire le regole che ci sono nel calcio di oggi!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> niente... alcune persone proprio non riescono a capire le regole che ci sono nel calcio di oggi!



In che senso? Cioè, non capisco bene il nesso col mio commento. Spero che non sia per l’ennesimo commento della Serie “tanto che venga Luca Campedelli o Arnault non cambia nulla perché c’è l’FPF!!!1!1!1!1!1!” perché è roba già smontata e strasmontata, leggere qui http://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981-2.html


----------



## RojoNero (24 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In che senso? Cioè, non capisco bene il nesso col mio commento. Spero che non sia per l’ennesimo commento della Serie “tanto che venga Luca Campedelli o Arnault non cambia nulla perché c’è l’FPF!!!1!1!1!1!1!” perché è roba già smontata e strasmontata, leggere qui http://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981-2.html



"Solo una potenza vera come un Berlusconi ai tempi che furono o un Arnault oggi potrebbe porre fine a questa dittatura che con lo sport c’entra zero." non conta la ricchezza della proprietà ma quella del club! il progetto è fondamentale


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> "Solo una potenza vera come un Berlusconi ai tempi che furono o un Arnault oggi potrebbe porre fine a questa dittatura che con lo sport c’entra zero." non conta la ricchezza della proprietà ma quella del club! il progetto è fondamentale



Eccallà, ci avevo preso. E per l’appunto, hai sbagliato completamente. Perché la ricchezza del club è collegata anche a quella della proprietà, il caso Inter e, più in grande, il PSG, lo dimostra. Se nemmeno i fatti bastano è inutile parlare.

Sembra di leggere dei bot preprogrammati.

Per tua informazione, i 227 milioni di sponsorizzazioni di cui ha godutol’Inda negli ultimi 3 anni sono tutti soldi di Suning pompati nel club. Non sono soldi che l’Inda ha generato da solo, sono soldi freschi, esterni, che ha ricevuto dal suo proprietario. E infatti se l’Inda ha raddoppiato il suo fatturato da quando è arrivato Suning lo deve alla proprietà.E lasciamo pure stare il PSG perché è ancora peggio (e Arnault ha anche più potenza economica di quelli del PSG).

Torna pure a dirmi che la ricchezza della proprietà non conta e che non influenza quella del club, eh. Mi raccomando. Così almeno saprò di stare interloquendo con un bot (con tutto il rispetto per i bot).


----------



## RojoNero (24 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eccallà, ci avevo preso. E per l’appunto, hai sbagliato completamente. Perché la ricchezza del club è collegata anche a quella della proprietà, il caso Inter e, più in grande, il PSG, lo dimostra. Se nemmeno i fatti bastano è inutile parlare.
> 
> Sembra di leggere dei bot preprogrammati.
> 
> ...



i 227 milioni di sponsorizzazioni fanno parte del loro progetto... così da far fatturare di più la squadra e poter spendere di più! visto che le proprietà di tasca sua sul mercato non possono mettere più soldi hanno trovato un modo per farlo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> i 227 milioni di sponsorizzazioni fanno parte del loro progetto... così da far fatturare di più la squadra e poter spendere di più! visto che le proprietà di tasca sua sul mercato non possono mettere più soldi hanno trovato un modo per farlo



Eh beh ma grazie al ciuffolo, se metti centinaia di milioni di euro di sponsorizzazioni è come se la proprietà stesse spendendo di tasca sua eh, anche se “formalmente” quelli sono soldi spesi dal club.  

Quindi eccome se la proprietà conta, la proprietà ti alza i ricavi mettendoci soldi di tasca propria, così poi il club può spendere quelli che “formalmente” sono soldi propri ma in realtà non lo sono affatto. E i soldi di Suning peraltro sono soldi messi regolarmente, figuriamoci se avesse voluto fare magheggi. Quello che è certo è che l’Inda con l’autofinanziamento vero sarebbe andata poco lontano.

Lo so bene che oggi le gestioni in perdita del passato non sono più possibili, ma il peso di avere la proprietà giusta è comunque enorme, specie per club con potenzialità enormi che però devono rialzarsi.


----------



## kekkopot (24 Gennaio 2020)

Lo pagano 2 noccioline.. il nostro Mirabellone a quella cifra c'ha portato la turca


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Lo pagano 2 noccioline.. il nostro Mirabellone a quella cifra c'ha portato la turca



“Che spettacolo Massimiliano Mirabelli al lavoro” cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2020)

Mamma mia che colpo che han fatto. Rosico a mille.


----------



## Lambro (24 Gennaio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Lo pagano 2 noccioline.. il nostro Mirabellone a quella cifra c'ha portato la turca



MA che c'entra, è un giocatore in scadenza di contratto voluto da tutta Europa, un grandissimo acquisto dell'Inter, ho sentito prima le statistiche sia sugli assist sia sulle punizioni ,un mostro il danese.
Noi al tempo della grande rivoluzione cinese abbiam attratto giusto giusto Bonucci che voleva piu' che altro farla pagare alla Juve per non essere stato trattato a dovere, infatti è rimasto un anno.
Mentre ora come ora un profilo così lo attrai solo se c'hai un progettone alle spalle e una classifica decisamente migliore della nostra.
Al momento gli Eriksenn non sono raggiungibili.
Ah di ingaggio percepirà a quanto pare 8 mln netti +2 di bonus all'anno.
Eriksenn è un costo di 20mln lordi all'anno, + i 20 dell'acquisto, si andra vicino ai 120mln complessivi credo, paventando che firmerà un quinquennale.


----------



## Milanlove (24 Gennaio 2020)

Pagato 15 milioni in meno di kessie
Pagato 15 milioni in meno di conti
Pagato 20 milioni in meno di paquetà
Pagato 20 milioni in meno di piatek
Pagato 10 milioni in meno di leao
Pagato 5 milioni in meno di calhanoglu
Pagato 2 milioni in meno di musacchio

E potrei purtroppo andare avanti ancora. 
La dimostrazione che i soldi contano tanto, ma senza competenza non si va da alcuna parte.


----------



## vegitto4 (24 Gennaio 2020)

e 10 milioni + bonus di ingaggio all'anno


----------



## Lambro (24 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Pagato 15 milioni in meno di kessie
> Pagato 15 milioni in meno di conti
> Pagato 20 milioni in meno di paquetà
> Pagato 20 milioni in meno di piatek
> ...



a scanso di equivoci lo dico pure a te, era in scadenza e solitamente per uno che a fine anno va in scadenza non dai 20 milioni, è stato pagato CARISSIMO senza contare il mega ingaggio.
Nel Milan Mirabelliano non sarebbe mai arrivato, era al top col Tottenham in quel periodo.


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2020)

Colpaccio. Beati loro.


----------



## Milanlove (24 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> a scanso di equivoci lo dico pure a te, era in scadenza e solitamente per uno che a fine anno va in scadenza non dai 20 milioni, è stato pagato CARISSIMO senza contare il mega ingaggio.
> Nel Milan Mirabelliano non sarebbe mai arrivato, era al top col Tottenham in quel periodo.



L'Inter ha Eriksen e lo paga poco. E' un giocatore che potrebbe giocare tranquillamente titolare in real madrid, barcellona, city, liverpool, psg, juventus, bayern monaco... e giocherà però nell'Inter, una squadra tecnicamente inferiore a tutte queste ed economicamente meno potente di tutte queste.
Non è questione che avremmo potuto prendere noi Eriksen nello specifico, ma solo un esempio che se fai le cose per bene, puoi andare oltre gli apparenti limiti che sembrerebbero impedire a un club di fare certe operazioni di mercato. Il Milan, con 2 proprietà diverse, in questi anni i soldi li ha messi, ma sono stati spesi tutti malissimo. E' mancata completamente la competenza.
Quindi leggere e sentire che quelli come Olmo sono troppo per noi, quelli come Haaland sono inarrivabili, tizio e caio sono fuori dalla nostra portata sono spesso tutte baggianate che vogliono solamente nascondere l'inadeguatezza dei nostri dirigenti al ruolo che ricoprono o che hanno ricoperto nel Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha Eriksen e lo paga poco. E' un giocatore che potrebbe giocare tranquillamente titolare in real madrid, barcellona, city, liverpool, psg, juventus, bayern monaco... e giocherà però nell'Inter, una squadra tecnicamente inferiore a tutte queste ed economicamente meno potente di tutte queste.
> Non è questione che avremmo potuto prendere noi Eriksen nello specifico, ma solo un esempio che se fai le cose per bene, puoi andare oltre gli apparenti limiti che sembrerebbero impedire a un club di fare certe operazioni di mercato. Il Milan, con 2 proprietà diverse, in questi anni i soldi li ha messi, ma sono stati spesi tutti malissimo. E' mancata completamente la competenza.
> Quindi leggere e sentire che quelli come Olmo sono troppo per noi, quelli come Haaland sono inarrivabili, tizio e caio sono fuori dalla nostra portata sono spesso tutte baggianate che vogliono solamente nascondere l'inadeguatezza dei nostri dirigenti al ruolo che ricoprono o che hanno ricoperto nel Milan.



Parzialmente vero.

Certo che se hai una rosa che costa 178 milioni è naturale non avete più margini di manovra.

Prima di tutto bisogna ridurre restando competitivi e tornando stabilmente in Europa, poi con la crescita dei ricavi anche noi potremo permetterci Eriksen. Ma ci vuole tempo e non è facile.

Io parlerei più di mancanza di continuità che di inadeguatezza. È quella la ragione di base dei nostri problemi. Troppi cambiamenti e rivoluzioni, manca una linea coerente da troppo tempo.


----------



## Lambro (24 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha Eriksen e lo paga poco. E' un giocatore che potrebbe giocare tranquillamente titolare in real madrid, barcellona, city, liverpool, psg, juventus, bayern monaco... e giocherà però nell'Inter, una squadra tecnicamente inferiore a tutte queste ed economicamente meno potente di tutte queste.
> Non è questione che avremmo potuto prendere noi Eriksen nello specifico, ma solo un esempio che se fai le cose per bene, puoi andare oltre gli apparenti limiti che sembrerebbero impedire a un club di fare certe operazioni di mercato. Il Milan, con 2 proprietà diverse, in questi anni i soldi li ha messi, ma sono stati spesi tutti malissimo. E' mancata completamente la competenza.
> Quindi leggere e sentire che quelli come Olmo sono troppo per noi, quelli come Haaland sono inarrivabili, tizio e caio sono fuori dalla nostra portata sono spesso tutte baggianate che vogliono solamente nascondere l'inadeguatezza dei nostri dirigenti al ruolo che ricoprono o che hanno ricoperto nel Milan.



See Haaland, perché non Sterling o casomai Mbappé, perdonami ma forse non hai idea di cosa stai parlando, te lo dico in amicizia. Tu al top della tua carriera di fronte a tante richieste vai in un club d'altissima classifica oppure ti vai ad imbarbicare in una situazione complicata, al di là di tutti i discorsi finanziari di ingaggio etcetc, eriksenn ha appena fatto una finale di champions e doveva venire al Milan, secondo te?


----------



## Milanlove (24 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parzialmente vero.
> 
> Certo che se hai una rosa che costa 178 milioni è naturale non avete più margini di manovra.
> 
> ...



la rosa attuale è figlia delle gestioni delle ultime due proprietà. I soldi li abbiamo spesi e ora "non abbiamo margini di manovra" e facciamo schifo in campo. L'incompetenza è tutta qua.
E' da 5 anni che tutti i discorsi nostri iniziano con un "SE" (anche se nel tuo post non l'hai grammaticalmente scritto, il senso a me sembra quello), ma nel frattempo abbiamo fatto, abbiamo speso. Il problema è che abbiamo fatto tutto male e speso tantissimo se si vede il valore tecnico attuale della rosa. Siamo sempre fermi a condizionali che giustificano situazioni attuali costruite malissimo nel tempo. Se riducessimo i costi, se aumentassimo i ricavi e se facessimo tutto di nuovo male, spendendo ancora di più... ci troveremmo di nuovo davanti a un nuovo "SE..."


----------



## Milanlove (24 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> See Haaland, perché non Sterling o casomai Mbappé, perdonami ma forse non hai idea di cosa stai parlando, te lo dico in amicizia. Tu al top della tua carriera di fronte a tante richieste vai in un club d'altissima classifica oppure ti vai ad imbarbicare in una situazione complicata, al di là di tutti i discorsi finanziari di ingaggio etcetc, eriksenn ha appena fatto una finale di champions e doveva venire al Milan, secondo te?



Olmo è andato al Lipsia e Haaland al Borussia. Non è che sono andati a barcellona e real. 
Così come in proporzione ti dicevo che Eriksen è andato in un club che non vince nulla da 10 anni, che non è il migliore nel suo Paese, che non è tra i più ricchi al mondo e così via. L'Inter ha preso un giocatore da squadra e club nettamente superiori a loro. La competenza è tutto nel calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> la rosa attuale è figlia delle gestioni delle ultime due proprietà. I soldi li abbiamo spesi e ora "non abbiamo margini di manovra" e facciamo schifo in campo. L'incompetenza è tutta qua.
> E' da 5 anni che tutti i discorsi nostri iniziano con un "SE" (anche se nel tuo post non l'hai grammaticalmente scritto, il senso a me sembra quello), ma nel frattempo abbiamo fatto, abbiamo speso. Il problema è che abbiamo fatto tutto male e speso tantissimo se si vede il valore tecnico attuale della rosa. Siamo sempre fermi a condizionali che giustificano situazioni attuali costruite malissimo nel tempo. Se riducessimo i costi, se aumentassimo i ricavi e se facessimo tutto di nuovo male, spendendo ancora di più... ci troveremmo di nuovo davanti a un nuovo "SE..."



Certo, è così. 

Non ci sono se in realtà, bisogna ridurre i costi senza se e senza ma. Poi si dovranno via via fare acquisti giusti, diversamente dai disastri fatti in questi anni.

Ma per me più che incapacità il problema principale è la continuità che non abbiamo, gestionale e di proprietà, per cui la squadra è una accozzaglia di giocatori senza capo né coda.


----------



## Lambro (24 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Olmo è andato al Lipsia e Haaland al Borussia. Non è che sono andati a barcellona e real.
> Così come in proporzione ti dicevo che Eriksen è andato in un club che non vince nulla da 10 anni, che non è il migliore nel suo Paese, che non è tra i più ricchi al mondo e così via. L'Inter ha preso un giocatore da squadra e club nettamente superiori a loro. La competenza è tutto nel calcio.



Il Lipsia è in vetta alla bundesliga.
L'inter è seconda in serie A.
Squadre che fanno la champions.
Società fortissime alle spalle.

Il Milan cosa è ora come ora, puo' solo parlare di storia, e su questo è quasi inarrivabile.
Tu al top della tua carriera lavorativa, di fronte alla richiesta di club in auge sotto tutti i punti di vista, scegli il Milan?
Olmo lasciamolo perdere cmq che è uno che deve dimostrare ancora, parliamo di giocatori alla Eriksenn, di profili topmondo.


----------



## Zenos (24 Gennaio 2020)

E quando li riprendiamo più con Robinson Crusoe.


----------



## kekkopot (24 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> MA che c'entra, è un giocatore in scadenza di contratto voluto da tutta Europa, un grandissimo acquisto dell'Inter, ho sentito prima le statistiche sia sugli assist sia sulle punizioni ,un mostro il danese.
> Noi al tempo della grande rivoluzione cinese abbiam attratto giusto giusto Bonucci che voleva piu' che altro farla pagare alla Juve per non essere stato trattato a dovere, infatti è rimasto un anno.
> Mentre ora come ora un profilo così lo attrai solo se c'hai un progettone alle spalle e una classifica decisamente migliore della nostra.
> Al momento gli Eriksenn non sono raggiungibili.
> ...



Meglio darne 8 a eriksen che 4 a varie pippe quali piottek, kessie, paqueta e compagnia cantante.

Poi sul fatto che non attiriamo più nessuno, son d'accordo. Ormai siamo una barzelletta peggio dell'Inter di Moratti.


----------



## Lambro (24 Gennaio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Meglio darne 8 a eriksen che 4 a varie pippe quali piottek, kessie, paqueta e compagnia cantante.
> 
> Poi sul fatto che non attiriamo più nessuno, son d'accordo. Ormai siamo una barzelletta peggio dell'Inter di Moratti.



Ma certo che è meglio darle a lui, per carità, il punto è che siamo una squadretta al momento e non possiamo attirare top players al top della loro carriera, ma non scherziamo.


----------

